# "The Dark"



## Rane Longfox (Oct 25, 2005)

By Erikson, Esselmont, Malaclypse et al...


> The Dark: Background
> 
> Space is dark...silent...lethal. Ships stay quiet when they can and when they can’t, it’s because they’re too damned big. Either way, no spotlights shining on white hulls, no glowing nacelles. Nobody hails anybody. Space is an unlit sea and everything swimming in it is hungry. Planet systems mean resources and, unless someone says otherwise, it’s there for the taking.
> 
> ...


Its going to be a "part cgi, part live action" subscribable service online. For "less per day than a cup of coffee"


----------



## GOLLUM (Oct 25, 2005)

Thnaks for the update Cal, sounds interesting even if it is SF...


----------



## Jonzey (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm still not sure exactly what this is about though... I read the other link at malaz...and well..what is it? Like...a story...regularly updated online, which you have to pay to see? I've never heard of anything like this before... I probably wont get to read any of it


----------



## GOLLUM (Oct 25, 2005)

Jonzey said:
			
		

> I'm still not sure exactly what this is about though... I read the other link at malaz...and well..what is it? Like...a story...regularly updated online, which you have to pay to see? I've never heard of anything like this before... I probably wont get to read any of it


Actually its not all that uncommon these days. Tad Williams had his Shadwomarch project runnnig for some time online before he is now in the process of pulbishing the trilogy based or inspired by that online experiment.

If it proves sucessful enoguh online don't be surprised if they turn it into a book like Tad.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 15, 2006)

Right, firstly, apologies for the complete lack of replies to this thread

The Dark is starting to get into full swing, with the first episode filmed, although not fully edited yet. There are sound clips and crew shots available on the website - www.rebelspace.com/thedark, (mostly on the blog - http://www.rebelspace.com/blog/, but have a look around the rest of it too) and they look FREAKIN AWESOME!!! I can't wait for this to get going properly, it looks and sounds great. I optomistically predict a new Firefly. Erikson is certainly a better writer than Joss Whedon, for starters 
Unfortunately, the site won't allow hotlinking to the images, but I beg of you - check 'em out!!


----------



## Green (Jun 15, 2006)

I've been waiting for this for so long that I've completely lost interest in it.


----------



## roddglenn (Jun 16, 2006)

Like the website - pretty cool.  Well done and good luck.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 16, 2006)

Green/Yellow - I felt exactly the same until I checked out the new stuff avaliable, it's really re-ignited my interest in the project


----------



## Green (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll give it another look once it's actually ready. I've been registered on that site for a while now under a different name. Tbh, it's a pretty horrendous site.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Jun 23, 2006)

The only thing I am wondering is that Mr. Erikson has  several more books to complete in the Malazan series and taking this on at this time seems counter productive to that. Though perhaps he is so multitalented that he can work on several writing projects at the same time and manage to pull it all off, and keep all his fans happy about the work.

Rahl


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 24, 2006)

Why would he mucky his hands with filthy sci fi?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 25, 2006)

You snob you


----------

